# is Quest Home Preservation reliable?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok so im sure this has been brought up in the past but i could not find a reliable post.

I know quests price list is week but i was thinking about just contracting rehab work from them.

My question is do they pay, on time?

if there is a post that i missed please send me a link or message

oh by the way guys i am now a FAS contractor now, not that anybody cares LMAO


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know anything about QHP but fas just told me they laid off over 100 people and that SE MN is saturated with P&P contractors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah FAS is saturated everywhere right now because they lost the AHM contract to Safeguard.

im only a rehab contractor for them but im going to call FAs to see were they need vendors currently because im starving out here in Washington for work and there aint much to eat out here if you know what i meen...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

pspp2011 said:


> yeah FAS is saturated everywhere right now because they lost the AHM contract to Safeguard.
> 
> im only a rehab contractor for them but im going to call FAs to see were they need vendors currently because im starving out here in Washington for work and there aint much to eat out here if you know what i meen...


FAS is a joke to work for now. I have really cut back with them. I`m tried of the games with them second vendors,cyd counts,ect.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

*quest*

Ive done a few jobs but look like its hard to make any money seem i get to jobs are trashed so all i get is trip charge what would be best company to work for in va not that quest is bad so far just woul like more work


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

so have you been paid by quest yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Quest is a good and relaiable company to work for. Starting out things may be a little slow but they do this to get a better feel for the contractors ablities and to familiarize them with how things work. Once I was with them for a few weeks they set me up with their system (infield express) which is a breeze to use and makes uploading work and comments very easy. Dont get me wrong they do have their pitfalls (communication with west coast company, while some of us start early here on east coast) but they do take our feedback and work with it (some people work like 5am-3pm west) to accomadate. Overall my experience with them has been very good. 

Chris-trash outs come from every company especially in va...be patient and soon enough you will have more than enough work to keep you happy


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Caution Quote. No introduction made. FYI I think Quest su*ks and provide a poor internet connection. Quit them fast! :thumbup::clap:



BraggCS said:


> Quest is a good and relaiable company to work for. Starting out things may be a little slow but they do this to get a better feel for the contractors ablities and to familiarize them with how things work. Once I was with them for a few weeks they set me up with their system (infield express) which is a breeze to use and makes uploading work and comments very easy. Dont get me wrong they do have their pitfalls (communication with west coast company, while some of us start early here on east coast) but they do take our feedback and work with it (some people work like 5am-3pm west) to accomadate. Overall my experience with them has been very good.
> 
> Chris-trash outs come from every company especially in va...be patient and soon enough you will have more than enough work to keep you happy


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

not yet my 30 days has not pass


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

If you can't find anything good about a company on the internet then your gut should tell you to move on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

well the thing is everybody bad mouths every company. i wanted to find somebody that has worked with them in the past. so i can feal them out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

seems ok so far as long as the money is right im super new to this they been pretty good help im going to try to stick it out


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

pspp2011 said:


> Ok so im sure this has been brought up in the past but i could not find a reliable post.
> 
> I know quests price list is week but i was thinking about just contracting rehab work from them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

pspp2011 said:


> yeah FAS is saturated everywhere right now because they lost the AHM contract to Safeguard.
> 
> im only a rehab contractor for them but im going to call FAs to see were they need vendors currently because im starving out here in Washington for work and there aint much to eat out here if you know what i meen...


From FAS to safeguard, one crap company to another. I have been get some work from a locale realtor and I find Safeguard sign in them.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> From FAS to safeguard, one crap company to another. I have been get some work from a locale realtor and I find Safeguard sign in them.


SG is the largest FS provider in the US


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> SG is the largest FS provider in the US


What?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> SG is the largest FS provider in the US


Don't think so.

Corelogic is twice the size of SG. MCS is bigger than SG. Hell, even Cyprexx might be bigger.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Safeguard might want to remove the claim from their website.


----------



## JimPropertyOwner (Dec 12, 2016)

*Quest Preservation*

I have been dealing with Andrew Nikeli, CEO
Quest Preservation
1167 Warner Ave. Tustin CA 92780
Office: 714)408-1844 - Mobile: 626-221-8715 - Fax: 714-363-5487

This company is unprofessional to deal with. Their workers were inexperienced and they left our units with multiple problems. If you hire them to do work on your property, you will be left dealing with the long term problems caused by their poor quality work and no quality control. Avoid them at all costs.


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

pspp2011 said:


> yeah FAS is saturated everywhere right now because they lost the AHM contract to Safeguard.
> 
> im only a rehab contractor for them but im going to call FAs to see were they need vendors currently because im starving out here in Washington for work and there aint much to eat out here if you know what i meen...



You are in WA? Are you interested in picking up work because I could use a good vendor. Where in WA are you located?


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

NorthwestWA said:


> You are in WA? Are you interested in picking up work because I could use a good vendor. Where in WA are you located? Originally Posted by pspp2011 View Post
> yeah FAS is saturated everywhere right now because they lost the AHM contract to Safeguard.
> 
> im only a rehab contractor for them but im going to call FAs to see were they need vendors currently because im starving out here in Washington for work and there aint much to eat out here if you know what i meen..


He may have starved by now, as that was posted in 2012


----------

